
A Versatile Computer-Generated Dynamic Flight Display (1976) - benbreen
https://archive.org/details/AVersatileComputerGeneratedDynamicFlightDisplay
======
mrspeaker
That's an entertaining read. I want more! I kinda see why everyone was into
flow diagrams back then - it makes it really easy to quickly grasp what the
goal of the code is.

(Also, the last image captions states a display of 50 lines running at 11 FPS.
Not enough lines for DOOM, but pretty impressive!)

------
watmough
Excellent. I think I know what I'll be reading tonight.

